# Gentoo 1.4 GRP -> Ungültiger Maschinenbefehl

## PeKron

Hi,

habe auf meinen neuen Laptop (Sony Vaio) Gentoo 1.4 GRP installiert. GRP deswegen da ich keine Lust hatte tagelang ein komplettes System zu compilieren und spaeter nach und nach updaten wollte. (Der Kernel ist selber compiliert)

Als ich das erste mal den Rechner bootete installierte (emergte) ich also KDE, X, und ein paar andere Sachen von denen ich mir dachte "damit kannst du erstmal arbeiten bis du die Tage ein update machst".

KDE startet schon mal gar nicht, er mosert wegen kdelibs. Also hab ich mich dann ueberwunden und ein emerge -up world ausgefuehrt, und siehe da:

qt blockt kdelibs. Also kdelibs unemerged, neu drauf. Dann die nacht laufen lassen, vorher allerdings noch X emerged (4.0.3-r2 auf meinem Sys, 4.0.3-r3 wird wohl gebraucht)

Beim Source compilen gab das Sys dann einen Error aus und brach ab (hab die Meldung nicht mehr, Sorry..)

Also hab ich dann das World ausgefuehrt (in der Hoffnung X braucht irgendwas was vorher emerged werden muss...)

Heute morgen aufgestanden, das gleiche Problem mit Python:

make: **** [sharemods] Fehler 132

!!! Error: dev-lang/python-2.2.3-r5 failed.

!!! Funktion src_compile, line 99, Exitcode 2

!!! Parallel Make failed.

QT bricht ausserdem aehnlich ab.

Dann hab ich fluxbox emerged (der auch wunderbar startet).

Daraus dann Opera. Als User wie auch als root kommt folgende Meldung wenn ich versuche Opera zu starten:

"Ungültige Maschinenbefehl".

Das gleiche bei XMMS.

Irgendwie laeuft nichts, aber alles ist drauf. Hab ich das mit GRP irgendwie falsch verstanden?  :Wink: 

Also, jemand eine Idee was das sein kann? Bin nun nahe dran das System zum 3ten mal aufzusetzen, diesmal allerdings ohne GRP...

Bye

P.S: Sorry fuer die ungenauen Beschreibungen: Da das auf dem Laptop laeuft kann ich die Sachen nicht wirklich posten. Und nur fuer die Fehlermeldung jetzt das ganze per SSH erneut machen, das lohnt sich IMHO nicht.

----------

## meyerm

a) X 4.0 ist ziemlich alt. Hast Du einen rsync gemacht?

b) Bloede Frage, aber jeder macht mal Fluechtigkeitsfehler: Hast Du wirklich die richtige Architektur gewaehlt? Welchen Prozessor hast Du denn bzw. welche CFLAGS nutzt Du?

----------

## PeKron

Hi,

a) Sorry, meinte X 4.3.0-r2/3  :Smile: 

b) Ja, arch ist Pentium III.

CFLAGS:

CFLAGS="-03 -march=pentium3 -fprefetch-loop-arays -funrol l-loops -pipe"

Edit: Stage Archiv:

stage3-pentium3-20030910.tar.bz2

----------

## PeKron

Ok, ich denke ich habe das Problem gefunden:

Ich hab meine LiveCD's vom Hauptrechner genommen (Athlon XP) aber anstatt das AthlonXP Stage auf CD zu verwenden mir das aktuelle P3 Stage gezogen. Das war mir auch vollkommen klar das das so sein muss.

Allerdings, da ich ja GRP mache, habe ich logischerweise auch einige Anwendungen von CD emerged (da ich ja spaeter updaten wollte) wie z.B X, KDE, Mozilla.

Ich denke mal daran lag es. Zu allem ueberfluss war im Kernel der P2 statt des PIII aktiviert (hab die .config vom Vorbesitzer. Der hatte wohl gentoo-sources wo es ein paar mehr Optionen gibt. Der Kernel von kernel.org hat das dann wohl nicht uebernommen...).

Ich zieh also gerade die LiveCD fuer arch-P3 und hoffe das ich das "Problem" damit geloest hab.

Nachteil: In der Zeit haette ich 2x das ganze System compilieren koennen und hatte mir GRP gespart

Vorteil: Logiktraining, bisschen was ueber Gentoo gelernt  :Smile: 

----------

## meyerm

Na also, wenn Du auch die Vorteile in sowas siehst, bist Du auf dem richtigen Weg  :Smile: 

----------

## PeKron

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> Na also, wenn Du auch die Vorteile in sowas siehst, bist Du auf dem richtigen Weg 

 

Danke.

War ausserdem auch das Problem. Das System laeuft zwar noch etwas instabil, aber es laeuft (inklusive Mozilla, KDE, Gnome, Fluxbox)

Mal sehen was da noch kommt  :Wink: 

----------

